#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  > Οικοδομική >  > > >  >  >  Με τη γλώσσα των μαστόρων - With The Language Of Technicians

## advice4u

Κυκλοφορεί σε *e-book* *ΜΟΝΟ ΜΕ 7 ΕΥΡΩ*, με πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό: 
*Με τη Γλώσσα των Μαστόρων - Κάνε Μόνος σου Οικοδομικές Εργασίες, 
ένας πρακτικός οδηγός για οικοδομικές εργασίες για ερασιτέχνες και όχι μόνο. 
*
Αποφάσισα να εκδώσω σε μορφή e-book το βιβλίο μου: *Με τη Γλώσσα των Μαστόρων*, κεφάλαια του οποίου δημοσιεύω με τη σχετική ετικέτα στο blog μου: http://www.advice-4u.blogspot.gr και το οποίο είναι *πρακτικός οδηγός για οικοδομικές εργασίες για ερασιτέχνες και όχι μόνο*, με πλούσιο φωτογραφικό υλικό, περιέχει δε συνταγές για επί τόπου κατασκευή διαφόρων εργασιών.

Χρησιμοποιούνται μονάδες που είναι εύκολα μετρήσιμες και αναγνωρίσιμες όπως κιλά, λίτρα, τενεκέδες ,καρότσια. έτσι ο χρήστης μπορεί εύκολα να υπολογίσει τις ποσότητες των υλικών που θα χρησιμοποιήσει .

Το σχήμα το οποίο επέλεξα είναι A5( μισό του Α4), ώστε να είναι εύκολο να τυπώσετε τα άρθρα που σας ενδιαφέρουν και να τα έχετε στο τόπο δουλειάς , όπου και εάν βρίσκεστε. Η τιμή που πωλείται το e-book είναι μόνο 7 ευρώ, ώστε να είναι προσιτή σε όλα τα βαλάντια.

Με την αγορά του βιβλίου  δίδονται εντελώς δωρεάν σαν BONUS δυο άρθρα που θα μπουν σε μελλοντική έκδοση, δηλαδή: 
1. Πατητή Τσιμεντοκονία και Πατητά Επιχρίσματα,
2. Παρασκευή στόκου για στοκάρισμα και σπατουλάρισμα.

Το βιβλίο πωλείται από το http://www.advice-4u.blogspot.gr και http://www.advice4u.gr
Παντελής Παπακωνσταντίνου
Πολιτικός Μηχανικός Ε.Μ.Π. 1971

----------

seismic

----------


## advice4u

ευχαριστω εγω

----------

